
Aliens: Colonial Marines AI fixed by a single letter - MBCook
https://www.resetera.com/threads/aliens-colonial-marines-ai-fixed-by-a-single-letter.55247/
======
danso
I know the games industry has a reputation for "crunch time" and that bugs may
creep in when the deadlines come, but this seems too sloppy to believe,
despite the notoriety of ACM's development under Gearbox's aegis. The game's
AI must have been worked on by several dedicated programmers who at some stage
signed off on it being functional. When people -- ideally, the QA team, but
also the public after the game was rushed to publish -- started complaining en
masse about clearly broken AI, did no one on the dev team have a clue that the
AI had likely regressed due to a bug, and make an effort to root it out?

